# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  "Svi oni koji idu vani nek se jave ministru" - možemo li doći do 100 pisama?

## pino

postirala sam i ovdje: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...63#post1580363

To je izjavio ministar milinovic danas

pogledajte 
http://dulist.hr/content/view/8632/128/
i 
http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...06.html?pos=n1

A ja bih dodala - *svi oni koji bi htjeli ici van a nemaju novaca* -  nek mu se jave i objasne sta nije u redu u Hrvatskoj!!!

pisite njemu, ali OBAVEZNO i na medije - jer on svoju mejl adresu uopce  ne cita kad ne spominje protivljenje zakonu

rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr
redakcija@jutarnji.hr,
gl.urednik@vecernji.net,  sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net

Ministarstvo zdravstva:
<img alt="" border="0">darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr

Novi List: 
vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr 

Jutarnji List
* jutarnji_list@eph.hr* 

Jos bolje: 

saljite pismo   PREPORUCENO S POVRATNICOM

naslovite ga na   milinovica 
ZNACI  GORE PISE  NA RUKE MINISTAR

a  posaljite ga  na paznju sljedecima
znaci  dolje na  dnu pisma napisite na paznju:
(tako  da on vidi  da je poslano svima navedenima)

PREDSJEDNIK   REPUBLIKE HRVATSKE
PREMIJERKA
UDRUGA  RODA
SABOR  RH
SDP
HSLS
(jer  su to dvije  jedine stranke koje zele mijenjat zakon, ako ih ima vise,  saljite i   njima)
SVE  NAVEDENE  NOVINE

U  DOPISU  NAPISITE DA MU PISETE ZBOG NJEGOVA POZIVA I IGNORIRANJA SVIH   DOSADASNJIH  PISAMA KOJE STE MU POSLALI
svima  ostalima  saljite faxom ili mailom, dakle neku ekolosku i jeftinu  opciju
njemu  saljite  ovako da imate dokaz

----------


## Nene2

ja pišem

----------


## aenea

ja čekam da tabletica počne djelovat. da ne završim u zatvoru.

----------


## Pinky

> ja čekam da tabletica počne djelovat. da ne završim u zatvoru.


x jucer sam prestala pusiti i grizem sve oko sebe... pricekat cu dan dva i onda napisati...

----------


## jo1974

sutra kasno sam pročitala poruka obavezno se javljam i da mu kažem da idem raditi u njemačkoj u šparoge i da planiram tako skupiti lovu za lječenje negdje vani ,živci mi igraju sto na sat a moj muž kaže da mu se želudac okreče kad je pročitao na net portalu šta je izjavio

----------


## BHany

draga pinky
nemamo dan-dva
treba brzo reagirati da postignemo željeno
probaj se smiriti i napisati onako kako ti znaš..još uvijek pamtim onaj tvoj text

----------


## bublica3

Ja pisala na:
darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr
ured@predsjednik.hr
predsjednik@vlada.hr
klubsdp@sabor.hr
hsls@hsls.hr
roda@roda.hr
sabor@sabor.hr
vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net
rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr
Mojmira.Pastorcic@rtl.hr
kristinaturcin@yahoo.com
redakcija@novilist.hr


Svašta sam mu napisala,..  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Mad:  :Razz:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Razz: 
Onako u jednom polu pristojnom tonu, ali sve šta mi je na duši...

----------


## zedra

Na potpomognutu sam stavila pism, ajde pogledajte, pliz, da ne završim i ja u zatvoru...

----------


## bublica3

zedra, piši draga sve šta ti je na duši! Pročitala sam ga, super je. Moj je puno žešći  :Evil or Very Mad:  jer sam ljuta kao RIS!

----------


## pino

i ja napisala tamo na drugoj temi
oprostite na otvaranju dvije teme, ali ima puno njih koji ovdje ne gledaju

moje pismo otislo :D

----------


## zedra

Ma ja sam zamracila...ali ne želim ispasti luda...ode kredibilitet... :Laughing:

----------


## zedra

evo ga i moje na sve moguće adrese...

----------


## vinko

ode i moje. kak ću sad spavat ovak uzrujan?

----------


## Nene2

> ode i moje. kak ću sad spavat ovak uzrujan?


potpisujem, i ja sam postala na potpomognutoj

----------


## Gabi

> ode i moje. kak ću sad spavat ovak uzrujan?


 :Laughing: ...zato ja idem prvo na spavanac, a sutra  :Evil or Very Mad:  munje i gromovi ... poslat ću mail, ali i poštom (s povratnicom) ....grrrrrrrr
Društvo, laku noć vam želim

----------


## aenea

Ja svoje još pišem pa ni neću tako skoro na spavanje..pišem, pišem pa se još jače uzrujam pa odem prošetat malo pa tako u krug.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gričanka

Napisala, poslala dio... ostatak ću sutra!
Preuzrujana sam!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Jelena

Poslala, ali mi ostao neprikladan subject "Zašto ne možemo u Sloveniju", jer sam htjela napisati da nemamo para više za Sloveniju, a krenula sam u drugom smjeru od onog s početka. Hebemu!

----------


## BHany

promijenila sam naslov da bude uočljiviji

trebamo poslati još pisama

išla sam gledati na listu prognanih
to je lijepa brojka
više od 60 ljudi
no ako svi napišu par rečenica
i ako im se pridružimo mi koji nismo u mogućnosti ići van
to bi bilo  :Very Happy: 

100 je lijepa brojka za demanti, slažete se?

a sad idem podići ivaricin poziv - on je ipak sad trenutno važniji i hitniji

----------


## Pinky

ja sam linkala ovu temu na mamama i bebama, mozda da netko tko je prijavljen na beti i tamo stavi link (ili na nekom drugom forumu sa ovom tematikom)
btw, poslala sam mail...

----------


## tikica_69

Ja dobila odgovor  :Smile: 

_Poštovana gospođo Kunštek,_ 

_            sukladno Vašem e-mail-u kojega ste uputili potpredsjedniku Vlade RH i  ministru zdravstva i socijalne skrbi mr. Darku Milinoviću, dr.med., najljepše Vas molim da nam za potrebe organizacije sastanka pošaljete na e-mail radi kontakta i pravovremene obavijesti o terminu održavanja sastank, a broj telefona na koji Vam se možemo javiti._ 

_S poštovanjem,_ 

_Tajnica ministra_ 

_Ministarstvo zdravstva i socijalne skrbi_
_4677-506 / 4677-089_
_4677-555 centrala_

----------


## aenea

On bi se šepurio s nama pred kamerama? Pokušavao nas uvjeriti da je Zakon dobar? Već je stvarno smiješan.

----------


## aenea

Mail je poslan.

----------


## aenea

Dio maila:

Ministre, ovo NIJE mail podrške Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji!!!!

Odmah na početku, da otklonim svaku sumnju, ponavljam – ovo NIJE mail podrške Zakonu, što znači da je PROTIV njega. Nadam se da smo to riješili pa možemo dalje. 

Pročitala sam danas na portalu Slobodne Dalmacije ( link - http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...9/Default.aspx ) Vašu izjavu - „Koliko mi je poznato, postoje tri-četiri slučaja odlaska bračnih parova u inozemstvo zbog problema sa začećem.“ Hm. Jučer su kod mene na kavi bile 4 prijateljice i suborke. Od nas 5 jedna je prije dva mjeseca ostvarila trudnoću u Sloveniji, 2 imaju dogovorene termine (6. i 9. mjesec), 1 pokušava sakupiti novac i također odlazi, a ja ću, čim mi zdravstveno stanje dozvoli hormonsku stimulaciju, krenuti istim putem. Taman smo razgovarale o Vašem psihološkom „savjetovanju“ neplodnih parova kada je nazvala 6. prijateljica koja idući tjedan također odlazi u Sloveniju. Ne idemo se tamo pentrat po Alpama, ne idemo tamo obići Bled i Bohinj, nećemo skijati ni namakati se u termama, ne idemo u shopping, nećemo ni na tečaj jodlanja ni izrade kranjskih kobasa, nije nam cilj ni deblokirati blokirana poglavlja, tamo ćemo samo s jednim ciljem – dobiti dijete u državi prema čijem zakonu možemo dobiti optimalno liječenje. Zakonu koji omogućava liječniku da procijeni stimulaciju, da maksimalno iskoristi te lijekove (dobro znamo da svi lijekovi imaju i neželjene posljedice), oplodi SVE stanice koje budu dobivene, na kraju da odluči o broju transferiranih zametaka, a ukoliko bude zametaka koji neće biti odmah transferirani, iste zamrzne. 

No, da se vratim na, prema Vašim saznanjima, ta 3-4 „slučaja“ (moj muž i ja se inače volimo zvati parom, ne slučajem, ali da Vam bude razumljivije, prihvatit ću Vašu terminologiju). Ako i uzmemo u obzir mogućnost da smo ti „slučajevi“ moje prijateljice i ja sa muževima, statistika Vam opasno ne valja. Vi kažete 3, nas je 6, statistički ste pogriješili za okruglih 100% (nešto manje, ako postoji i onaj 4. „slučaj“). Hoćemo li uzimati u obzir mogućnost da ni jedna od nas ne pripada onim „slučajevima“ koji su Vama poznati? Hoćemo li računati koliko je u tom, puno realnijem scenariju, malo toga Vama poznato? Nećemo, netko bi mogao pomisliti da ste ministar nepoznatog, a ne zdravstva. Je li Vam sada imalo jasnije koliko je vjerodostojna i koliko držimo do Vaše izjave o..kako ono rekoste..2-3, 4-5% veće uspješnosti po novom Zakonu? Ne insinuiram, ali budući je poznato da u Hrvatskoj razni barbe pomažu pri zaposlenju, možda ne bi bilo loše da preispitate sposobnosti ljudi koji su zaduženi za to da Vas upoznaju sa pravim stanjem stvari.

Dotakla bih se i onih 400-500 pisama podrške Zakonu koje spominjete. Budući ne mogu dokazati da ih niste dobili pokušat ću ovako: u jeku najžešćih rasprava o Zakonu i Vi i tajnik Golem ste u više navrata brkali jajne stanice i zametke i nerijetko na pitanje o jajnim stanicama odgovarali kao da Vam se postavlja pitanje o zametku. Dakle, dvije osobe koje bi trebale biti izvrsno upoznate sa materijom (Vi kao ginekolog nešto više od kolege kirurga), nisu to pokazale. Od svih prijedloga Hrvatskog liječničkog zbora prihvatili ste samo onu da Zakon treba detaljnu lekturu. Alfonso Del Valle, na čiju eksperimentalnu studiju ste se pozivali kada ste nas pokušavali uvjeriti da je Zakon dobar, kaže: Tko u Hrvatskoj plaća postupke potpomognute oplodnje? Ako ih pokriva osiguranje, onda se nadam da Vlada ima široke i duboke džepove. Hrvatski me zakon jako podsjeća na talijanski.Taj je zakon promijenjen. I to je najjači argument – talijansko iskustvo. Oni su morali živjeti s tim zakonom, koji se u praksi pokazao lošim. To je kao kad Rusija, nakon propasti komunizma, ponovno razmišlja bi li uvela isti režim. Osima Alfonsa Del Valle dobre riječi za Vaš Zakon nisu imali ni ostali vodeći strani stručnjaci na polju humane reprodukcije. O tome što se napravili sa našim stručnjacima i pitijskom nastupu prof. Šimunića ne želim ni trošiti riječi, ali sigurno kaubojski nastup ministra koji se veže lancima nije pomogao. Nadalje, ljudi su u većini skloni, da se slikovit izrazim, češati se samo tamo gdje ih zasvrbi i iz tog razloga ne vjerujem kada kažete da ste dobili tolike mailove podrške. Nikada me nećete uvjeriti u to da su u pitanju parovi kojima je potrebna pomoć pri začeću, jer ovaj Zakon jednostavno NE VALJA. Pa tko su onda autori tih 400-500 pisama podrške koje ste dobili? Baba Mara i dida Stipe? Da, oni koji su trebali znati Zakon u srž, ga nisu baš razumjeli, ali oni kojih se ne tiče su toliko upoznati sa tim područjem da ga stvarno imaju temeljem čega pohvaliti. 

Znate li koji je jedini razlog iz kojeg mi može biti potrebno psihološko savjetovanje prije postupka? Jer me Vi izluđujete. Jer ne mogu shvatiti da je moguće takvo ponašanje jednog ministra. Jer ne mogu shvatiti da uz sve što ste izrekli još uvijek sjedite u svojoj fotelji. Jer ne mogu shvatiti da živim u državi u kojoj se to tolerira. Jer ne mogu shvatiti da ste propisali psihološko i pravno savjetovanje a da još uvijek ne postoji jedinstven obrazac za to nego ti negdje bez riječi napišu potvrdu, a negdje te testiraju i u rezultate testiranja upisuju čak i to da se zdravo hraniš?!?!?! Ministre, jučer sam pojela paštetu, što ću ako procijene da se ne hranim zdravo?! Upravo su na televiziji govorili o čovjeku koji je dovezao prvi automobil na naše područje. Čovjek je prvo podučio komisiju vožnji, a onda mu je ta ista komisija dala odobrenje za vožnju. Zar je moguće da u stotinu godina nismo ni malo evoluirali?

----------


## nina1

aenea ... stvarno  nije vrijeme ni mjesto ali moram  :Laughing: 
Baba Mara i dida Stipe ... 

ajme meni, prema tvojem moj mail izgleda kao da je pisalo dijete u prvom razredu

----------


## BHany

aenea, legendo :Laughing:  :Klap:

----------


## jo1974

aenea,zakon  bravo

----------


## Gabi25

aenea, PREDOBRO, zakon si to napisala, uspjela si me i nasmijati :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## martina123

aenea BRAVO!

----------


## tikica_69

Jel jos tko dobio kakav odgovor?  :Confused:

----------


## aenea

ja nisam.

----------


## pino

:Laughing: 
joj bas se nisam ovako dobro nasmijala davno.... aenea  :Naklon: 
super su mi sva vaša pisma - bas bi ih trebali ovjekovjeciti

----------


## Miki76

Aenea, ti si stvarno pukla!  :Laughing: 
Samo da znaš, prvo sam tvoj mail pročitala MM-u, onda je došao i šogi pa sam i njemu pročitala, ako još netko dođe večeras kod nas, isto će morati slušati...
Jednostavno, ja sam oduševljena tvojim mailom!!!  :Klap:

----------


## aenea

:Razz: 
uopće ne tvrdim da nisam, pa i u mailu sam to napisala :Grin:

----------


## Nene2

Ja ga evo dva puta pročitala i jednako se smijem :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: !!!

Mislim da ću ga isprintati i uramiti...i idem po paštetu!
aenea  :Naklon:

----------


## Nene2

> Jel jos tko dobio kakav odgovor?


Ja nisam, baš sam ljubomorna na tebe   :Grin:

----------


## Nene2

Poslali mail na ministra, vladu, sabor, rodu i medije:

1. Gabi25
2. pino
3. zedra
4. bublica3
5. Aurora*
6. Nene2
7. ivica_k
8. RužicaSB
9. little ivy
10. GIZMOS
11. tikica_69
12. micek
13. jo1974
14. nirvana
15. dani82
16. cranky
17. Miki76
18. H2O
19. corina II
20. Mali Mimi
21. AuroraBlue
22. Ameli
23. gričanka
24. vinko
25. Jelena
26. Pinky
27. aenea
28. nina1


Jesam li nekoga zaboravila, dopišite, popravite...

----------


## drndalica

aenea 
 :Laughing:   :Klap:   :Naklon: 

čitaš mi misli, ali si sročila i više nego odlično!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

joj anea, legendo nad legendama   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Klap:   :Klap: 

evo i ja mm citala, a ako itko navrati, obecajem da cu i njima. :Laughing: 
najradije bi ga na fb stavila...

----------


## ksena28

aenea!!!!!!!!!! UMIREM OD SMIJEHA LOL (cure, pročitajte njeno pismo)

----------


## Pcelica Mara

aenea, kraljice  :Naklon: 


Cure koje niste pisale, nemate vremena, volje, snage... napišite nešto, par riječi, samo pišite.
Za one koji šalju mailom, da ne tražite okolo, evo popisa adresa za slanje kopije, samo copy-paste u CC:

rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr, sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net, redakcija@jutarnji.hr, gl.urednik@vecernji.net, vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr, jutarnji_list@eph.hr, Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr, ured@predsjednik.hr, predsjednica@vlada.hr, sabor@sabor.hr, klubsdp@sabor.hr, klubhsls-sdah@sabor.hr

----------


## BHany

evo i ovdje ažuriranog popisa


1. Gabi25
2. pino
3. zedra
4. bublica3
5. Aurora*
6. Nene2
7. ivica_k
8. RužicaSB
9. little ivy
10. GIZMOS
11. tikica_69
12. micek
13. jo1974
14. nirvana
15. dani82
16. cranky
17. Miki76
18. H2O
19. corina II
20. Mali Mimi
21. AuroraBlue
22. Ameli
23. gričanka
24. vinko
25. Jelena
26. Pinky
27. aenea
28. nina1
29. ksena 28
30. vinalina
31. Bebel
32. pirica
33. laky
34. Kadauna
35. BHany

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Poslali mail na ministra, vladu, sabor, rodu i medije:

1. Gabi25
2. pino
3. zedra
4. bublica3
5. Aurora*
6. Nene2
7. ivica_k
8. RužicaSB
9. little ivy
10. GIZMOS
11. tikica_69
12. micek
13. jo1974
14. nirvana
15. dani82
16. cranky
17. Miki76
18. H2O
19. corina II
20. Mali Mimi
21. AuroraBlue
22. Ameli
23. gričanka
24. vinko
25. Jelena
26. Pinky
27. aenea
28. nina1
29. ksena 28
30. vinalina
31. Bebel
32. pirica
33. laky
34. Kadauna
35. BHany 
36. Pcelica Mara

Jesam li nekoga zaboravila, dopišite, popravite...

----------


## molu

Poslali mail na ministra, vladu, sabor, rodu i medije:

1. Gabi25
2. pino
3. zedra
4. bublica3
5. Aurora*
6. Nene2
7. ivica_k
8. RužicaSB
9. little ivy
10. GIZMOS
11. tikica_69
12. micek
13. jo1974
14. nirvana
15. dani82
16. cranky
17. Miki76
18. H2O
19. corina II
20. Mali Mimi
21. AuroraBlue
22. Ameli
23. gričanka
24. vinko
25. Jelena
26. Pinky
27. aenea
28. nina1
29. ksena 28
30. vinalina
31. Bebel
32. pirica
33. laky
34. Kadauna
35. BHany 
36. Pcelica Mara
37. molu

----------


## pak

Poslali mail na ministra, vladu, sabor, rodu i medije:

1. Gabi25
2. pino
3. zedra
4. bublica3
5. Aurora*
6. Nene2
7. ivica_k
8. RužicaSB
9. little ivy
10. GIZMOS
11. tikica_69
12. micek
13. jo1974
14. nirvana
15. dani82
16. cranky
17. Miki76
18. H2O
19. corina II
20. Mali Mimi
21. AuroraBlue
22. Ameli
23. gričanka
24. vinko
25. Jelena
26. Pinky
27. aenea
28. nina1
29. ksena 28
30. vinalina
31. Bebel
32. pirica
33. laky
34. Kadauna
35. BHany 
36. Pcelica Mara
37. molu 
38. pak

----------


## Rimljanka

Aenea, BRAVO! Ja sam umirala od smijeha dok sam čitala!

----------


## laky

cure ja sam poslala mail i na 60 minuta i objasnila kako su cure iz BIH do sad isle u postupke u RH i samo su plaćale a sad kad trebaju ići dalje moraju vaditi i vize ...neznam koliko će to doprijeti do medija u RH ali vrijedilo ja pokusati.U slijedeći četvrtak imam snimanje za BHT o nasem putu pa ću se pojadati kako je do sad bila prihvatljiva opcija RH a vise nije zbog svega a dalje nemozemo bas lako opet vize....

----------


## laky

cure ja sam poslala mail i na 60 minuta i objasnila kako su cure iz BIH do sad isle u postupke u RH i samo su plaćale a sad kad trebaju ići dalje moraju vaditi i vize ...neznam koliko će to doprijeti do medija u RH ali vrijedilo ja pokusati.U slijedeći četvrtak imam snimanje za BHT o nasem putu pa ću se pojadati kako je do sad bila prihvatljiva opcija RH a vise nije zbog svega a dalje nemozemo bas lako opet vize....

mislim da bi trebali(jesam dosadna ponavljam se) i mi iz BIH "udariti" zbog gubljenja novca koji daju cure za postupke jer mislim da vladu i općenito sve ipak novac najvise "pogodi"

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Aeanea* carice!!!

ne znam da li na spisak stavljate samo cure koje su tu na Rodi javile da su poslale mail.Ima ih par i sa MiB.
Brojka je zasada solidna ali naravno da sam ocekivala i vise pisama.

----------


## Gabi

*Aenea, predobro*  :Laughing:  :Naklon:  :Klap: Ja sam ona 6. o kojoj pišeš?  :Razz:  
MM cijelo vrijeme govori o tvom mailu, a ja sam ga tek sad uspjela pročitati.

----------


## BHany

http://www.jutarnji.hr/pisma-ministr...lodnji/664250/

Hvala Jutarnjem i Kristini Turčin :Very Happy:

----------


## molu

i moj  :Naklon:  do poda Kristini Turčin i JL

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aenea,* genijalno!  :Laughing: Napisala si da je to dio maila. Ima još? Hoćemo sve!!!

*Tikica*, izgleda da si ti jedina dobila odgovor. I zapravo ti njih moraš obavijestiti o sastanku, ako sam dobro shvatila  :Confused:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aenea super si to napisala i ja sam čitala naglas mm :Laughing: .
I bravo za Jutarnji list.

----------


## mare41

1. Gabi25
2. pino
3. zedra
4. bublica3
5. Aurora*
6. Nene2
7. ivica_k
8. RužicaSB
9. little ivy
10. GIZMOS
11. tikica_69
12. micek
13. jo1974
14. nirvana
15. dani82
16. cranky
17. Miki76
18. H2O
19. corina II
20. Mali Mimi
21. AuroraBlue
22. Ameli
23. gričanka
24. vinko
25. Jelena
26. Pinky
27. aenea
28. nina1
29. ksena 28
30. vinalina
31. Bebel
32. pirica
33. laky
34. Kadauna
35. BHany 
36. Pcelica Mara
37. molu 
38. pak
39. mare41

i moj  do poda Kristini Turčin i JL

----------


## mare41

Ministre zdravstva,
  vjerujte da je ovo mail ne-podrške Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji, kojeg ste kreirali iz neznanja, kako vašeg, kao ginekologa, tako i vaših kolega, medicinskih needuciranih laika koji glasanjem za materiju, koju ne poznaju, izražavaju političku podobnost i poslušnost.
  Zašto se iz jedne grane medicine napravilo političko pitanje, kad liječenje bilo koje bolesti, pa tako i neplodnosti nema veze sa trenutno postojećom politikom? Zašto ste našu državu napravili da bude veći Papa od Pape? Zašto ste donijeli zakon koji je u vrlo katoličkoj zemlji Italiji pao kao loš i neprimjeren za liječenje? Zašto pacijente šaljete na psihijatrijska ili psihološka proučavanja koja oduzimaju, osim nama važnog radnog vremena i zdravi razum? Koji pacijenti za svoje liječenje trebaju priložiti preslike osobnih iskaznica i kopije vjenčanog lista? Zašto ste promijenili svoj socijalističko-komunistički odgoj i postali veliki «vjernik»? I ja sam dijete socijalizma, al moj katolički odgoj je ostao isti i onda, kao i sad, ne mijenja se s promjenama stranke na vlasti. Taj vaš tek stečeni «osobni vjernički» stav zadire u stručnosti i mogućnosti cijelog niza doktora subspecijalista doktora jedne grane medicine, kao i educiranih biologa-embriologa? U svom liječenju neplodnosti susrela sam se s općim ginekolozima i ne znaju puno o liječenju neplodnosti, isto kao ni vi, ali kad prepoznaju problem, oni svoje pacijente šalju subspecijalistima, a otkud vama pravo da ste se tim stručnjacima, subspecijalistima humane reprodukcije umiješali donošenjem zakona u njihovu stručnost, profesionalnost, iskustvo i educiranost? Zašto ste se donošenjem novog zakon osjetili pozvanim da štitite moju nerođenu djecu, pa otkud vam pomisao da ih možete voljeti više od mene?  Zašto ste tražili da se baca višak jajnih stanica kad svaka žena istinski pati zbog toga? Zašto mislite da liječenje neplodnosti poznajete bolje od nas pacijentica koje prolazimo hormonske stimulacije, koje slušamo svoje tijelo i znamo kako reagiramo na različite stimulacije bolje i od doktora koji to liječenje provode? Zašto mislite da je jednostavno proći kroz sve te postupke više puta? Sve ćemo podnijeti jer nas vodi velika želja da liječenjem ostvarimo roditeljstvo, a vas? Dodvoravanjem da se ostane na vlasti, jer vjerujem da je bolje biti ministar nego fakultetski obrazovana osoba s dugogodišnjim stažom, koja svoj obol zemlji u krizi daje sve manjim mjesečnim primanjima?  Zašto moramo primjereno liječenje tržiti van Hrvatske i dizati kredite da to možemo podmiriti?  Kad ste donosili zakon o nepušenju, uvjeravali ste nas da tako nalažu zakon EU, što nije točno, ali kad ste donosili Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji, zašto se onda niste pozivali na te iste zakone jer nigdje u EU niti sličan zakon ne postoji?  I molim vas, odgovorite mi na kraju, zašto se koristi izraz «umjetna oplodnja» i što je to umjetno u medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji? 
  p.s. Ne obraćam vam se s Vi, ne zbog nepismenosti, dobro znam kad se taj izraz koristi, što ovdje nije slučaj.
  Buduća inozemna mama

----------


## rahela

Poslali mail na ministra, vladu, sabor, rodu i medije:

1. Gabi25
2. pino
3. zedra
4. bublica3
5. Aurora*
6. Nene2
7. ivica_k
8. RužicaSB
9. little ivy
10. GIZMOS
11. tikica_69
12. micek
13. jo1974
14. nirvana
15. dani82
16. cranky
17. Miki76
18. H2O
19. corina II
20. Mali Mimi
21. AuroraBlue
22. Ameli
23. gričanka
24. vinko
25. Jelena
26. Pinky
27. aenea
28. nina1
29. ksena 28
30. vinalina
31. Bebel
32. pirica
33. laky
34. Kadauna
35. BHany 
36. Pcelica Mara
37. molu 
38. pak
39. rahela

----------


## Nene2

> [B]
>  ne znam da li na spisak stavljate samo cure koje su tu na Rodi javile da su poslale mail.Ima ih par i sa MiB.
> Brojka je zasada solidna ali naravno da sam ocekivala i vise pisama.


RužiceSB i ostale cure koje ste i na drugim forumima - zamolite da sastave i one listu svojih pisama koje možemo pribrojati našem popisu (možemo u zagradama staviti koji je forum) 

Ja računam i na neforumsku populaciju parova koji su odgovorili na ministrov " poziv" - jer mediji su već jučer govorili o 50-ak pisama.

----------


## zedra

Gle, moje pismo prvo!!!
Bravo Kristina Turcin!!

----------


## vinko

> Jel jos tko dobio kakav odgovor?


zanimljivo da su odgovorili samo na jedno pismo! na kakav plan to upućuje? vjerojatno će milinović reći: evo dobio sam *jedan mail* od nazadovoljnog slučaja tikica_69, pa sam, pošten kakav jesam, održao obećanje i pozvao je na razgovor pred kamerama. i onda pred kamerama slijedi poznati cirkus s izmišljenim podacima, lažima i samopromocijom. 

ja sam u pismu tražio točne podatke na osnovi kojih je izračunato povećenje uspješnosti i stručno objašnjenje tog povećanja. Tako da u slučaju sastanka možemo ravnopravno raspravljati na osnovi konkretnih podataka (jel se vidi da radim u znanosti?  :Cool: ). Ali nisam dobio niti odgovor niti podatke  :Grin:

----------


## zedra

da, i vjerojatno bi argumentirali da van idu samo oni koji su su Hrv. imali puno nespjelih pokušaja..pa kao ligicno je i nema veze  sa zakonom..

----------


## bublica3

*aenea* BRAVO, SVAKA ČAST!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 

njega treba detaljno psihološki testirat.

----------


## Nene2

Zato i šaljemo na medije sva pisma da nam ministar ne može to opovrći  :Grin:

----------


## mmaslacak

Bojim se da je puno više ljudi pisalo ali nisu dobro CC-ali, recimo ja sam stavila  To; milinovć, a redakcije pod CC i odvajala sam ih zarezom..jel to treba tako? Možda nas većina pogriješila

----------


## laky

ja sam poslal milinović pa novi mail proslijedi slijedećim sto je sigurno sigurno.

----------


## aenea

"Što je tražio, Ministar je i dobio! I to u golemim količinama!" :Laughing: 
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/nikad...e-eksperi.aspx
Bravo Kristina Turčin, bravo Vesna Roller! :Klap:

----------


## aenea

> Ja sam ona 6. o kojoj pišeš?


  :Yes:   :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

Bravo za Vesnu Roller :Klap: 
Potrudila se pročitati sve naše mailove i izdvojiti najvažnije iz njih (čak sam i svoj našla :Embarassed: )

----------


## mmaslacak

> Bojim se da je puno više ljudi pisalo ali nisu dobro CC-ali, recimo ja sam stavila  To; milinovć, a redakcije pod CC i odvajala sam ih zarezom..jel to treba tako? Možda nas većina pogriješila


Sa sam pročitala dio svoga pisma u Novom listu, znači dobro sam CC, dakle ljudi i žene zarezom se email adrese odvajaju lol

----------


## Gabi25

može i točka zarez, tako sam ja odvajala

----------


## anddu

Poslala i ja, samo ima nekoliko sličnih tema, na kojoj se brojimo?

----------


## pak

> može i točka zarez, tako sam ja odvajala


Može i copy past bubilicinog popisa, tako sam ja napravila i otišlo je.Dobila sam povratni mail od Mojimire i hvala njoj i Vesni R. na trudu

----------


## ivica_k

> Bravo za Vesnu Roller
> Potrudila se pročitati sve naše mailove i izdvojiti najvažnije iz njih (čak sam i svoj našla)


potpis :Klap:

----------


## Nene2

Vesni Roller veliko hvala!  :Heart: 

*anddu* dvije su teme, prva je http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54106-T...u-pobrojimo-se! i tu se upisuju svi koji su pisali ministru pisma i razglednice bilo kada do sada

druga je tema http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54244-q...-do-100-pisama -tu nas je ministar pozvao sam prekjučer da mu pišemo!

znači može potpis i na obe teme!

----------


## crvenkapica77

poslala sam mail   milinovicu i  Gos.   Josipovicu

----------


## Kadauna

jesi stavila medije u kopiju maila?

----------


## anddu

Poslali mail na ministra, vladu, sabor, rodu i medije:

1. Gabi25
2. pino
3. zedra
4. bublica3
5. Aurora*
6. Nene2
7. ivica_k
8. RužicaSB
9. little ivy
10. GIZMOS
11. tikica_69
12. micek
13. jo1974
14. nirvana
15. dani82
16. cranky
17. Miki76
18. H2O
19. corina II
20. Mali Mimi
21. AuroraBlue
22. Ameli
23. gričanka
24. vinko
25. Jelena
26. Pinky
27. aenea
28. nina1
29. ksena 28
30. vinalina
31. Bebel
32. pirica
33. laky
34. Kadauna
35. BHany 
36. Pcelica Mara
37. molu 
38. pak
39. rahela 
40. anddu

----------


## Aurora*

> Poslala i ja, samo ima nekoliko sličnih tema, na kojoj se brojimo?


Najbolje je, da se svi oni koji su ovom prilikom pisali ministru upisu na listu na ovoj temi na Potpomognutoj.

Tamo mozete, ako zelite, prekopirati i svoje pismo.  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Evo i mog skromnog doprinosa, toliko misli u glavi, a malo ih izađe na papir...

Poštovani ministre Milinoviću,

dugo sam razmišljala bi li se odazvala Vašem pozivu iz Dubrovnika koji ste uputili parovima koji odlaze u inozemstvo
okušati sreću s potpomognutom oplodnjom, samo iz razloga kako i ovo pismo ne biste nazvali 'podrškom' Vašem zakonu. No ovo
definitivno podrška nije, jer nas Vaš zakon svrstava među građane drugog reda, među one koji su Vašim zakonom
diskriminirani, i kojima su limitirane šanse za uspjeh. A svima nam uredno svakog mjeseca skidate od plaća za zdravstveno, svi
smo primorani plaćati dopunsko osiguranje,... a od toga nemamo nikakve koristi. 

Nažalost, ne spadam (za sad) u kategoriju parova koji odlaze u inozemstvo, a razlozi za to su financije, ali bih voljela
krenuti preko granica Lijepe naše okušati našu sreću u ostvarenju najveće želje za vlastitim potomstvom. Suprug i ja
više od tri godine pokušavamo dobiti dijete no ne ide zbog teškog oblika muške neplodnosti. 
Iza nas je jedan neuspješni IVF (po Vašem zakonu) koji je rađen u prirodnom ciklusu, samo uz stimulaciju klomifenima. Dobili smo četiri jajne stanice, rezultat - nije došlo do fertilizacije. Sada nakon 6 mjeseci čekamo drugi IVF, ovog puta u stimuliranom ciklusu no ne nadamo se previše. Jer sve i da suprugov nalaz ovog puta bude, relativno govoreći, bolji (broj spermija varira od jednog milijuna do samo njih 12! - ne milijuna nego 12
spermija ukupno pronađenih u ejakulatu) liječnici smiju oploditi samo tri stanice i kakve su nam tada šanse.
Dakle, da smo u financijskoj mogućnosti (a ozbiljno razmišljamo o uzimanju kredita u tu svrhu) bez razmišljanja bismo otišli u
inozemstvo! 

Moram se dotaknuti i zakonom propisanih savjetovanja koja su, moram se tako izraziti, smijurija. Pravnik je zaključio kako mi
znamo više od njega, kako u slučajevima homologne oplodnje ne vidi smisao i svrhu savjetovanja. O psihologu neću niti
govoriti osim da su neplodni parovi ovim savjetovanjima diskriminirani - tko procjenjuje jesu li za roditeljstvo
sposobni ubojice, narkomani, maloljetnici… Nitko, pa se onda svi zgražamo i čudom čudimo kada netko svoje dijete ostavi u
domovima za nezbrinutu djecu (a koliko je samo primjera da je od istih roditelja nekoliko djece završilo u domovima. Ja osobno ih
poznam nekoliko). I u čemu je uopće svrha psihološkog savjetovanja onih parova koji iza sebe već imaju jedan, dva,
tri, deset neuspješnih postupaka!
Neću više duljiti jer znam da ovih dana imate pune ruke posla u čitanju pisama koje su vam uputili i drugi neplodni parovi u
Hrvatskoj.

P.S.
Za kraj citirat ću izjavu doktora Tonka Mardešića, jednog od
najuglednijih europskih stručnjaka na području reproduktivne
medicine i vlasnika čak četiri klinike za izvantjelesnu
oplodnju u Češkoj, objavljenju u tjedniku Nacional 23. ožujka
2010. godine: „Kriokonzervacija, odnosno zamrzavanje embrija
nema alternativu. Naravno mi možemo smrzavati spermije međutim
smrzavanje jajnih stanica nije ni približno toliko uspješno kao
smrzavanje embrija.“

----------


## anddu

Sorry cure na krivu temu sam stavila pismo, puno toga sam u isto vrijeme pootvarala pa sva zbrkala, tko može neka izbriše
pozzz

----------


## kandela

poslala sam pismo, pa evo vam ga i ovdje

*Nepodržavanje Zakona o medicinski  potpomognutoj oplodnji

*    Već se neko vrijeme spremam da Vam napisem ovo pismo i da Vas  upitam kad se toliko pozivate na to da ste vjernik i katolik, kako Vas  nije sram toliko bezočno lagati????

  Laganje je znate grijeh, ali Vi to kao katolik znate.

  Ja i moj suprug se kao i bezbroj parova koje poznajemo borimo sa  neplodnošću već godinama. Intenzivno smo se posvetili pretragama prije 2  godine, s obzirom da sam ja bila kod lošeg ginekologa koji nije imao  pojma i nije mi želio pomoći to nas je isto stopiralo i oduzelo nam  dragocjeno vrijeme. Na svu sreću sada imamo liječnika koji nam je  posvećen i koji se brine da i mi jednom postanemo roditelji. Isto tako  imamo odličnu ekipu u jednom našem centru kojima beskrajno vjerujemo. 

  Ali ...... da to je onaj ali zbog kojeg mi je dugo trebalo da ovo  napišem,  jer me svaka pomisao na Vas i ponižavanja koje zajedno sa  svojim suprugom doživljavam zbog Vas toliko uzrujaju, da poželim svašta  što ni ovo pismo sada ne bi izdržalo da ovdje napišem.

  Ovim putem ću zamoliti sve svoje suborke, da Vas više nikada ne nazovu  čobanom jer je to jedno vrlo lijepo i hvale vrijedno zanimanje, a Vi  ste me svojim ponašanjem i izjavama natjerali na to da Vam nebih dala da  čuvate ni tri ovce nacrtane na papiru  a kamoli da donosite zakone.

  Želim Vas pitati od kuda Vama pravo da nas ovoliko ponižavate, što si  Vi zamišljate do kuda možete ići???  Još uvijek mi je vrlo živa  slika  pred očima kada ste se vi zajedno sa svoja 3 stranačka kolege, smijali  kada su zastupnici SDP-a došli u Sabor u majicama sa natpisom,*'' Kad  srce kaže dijete vlada kaže ne''*.,  a vas četvorica ste im  dovikivali uz smijeh * ''AKO SI SAMI NEMOGU NAPRAVITI DIJETE NEK DOĐU K  NAMA, MI ĆEMO IM NAPRAVIT!?''*
  Vjerujte mi kad poplačam sve lijekove koji mi trebaju za postupke i  kad dobijem svoje djetešce, tužit ću Vas i Vaše tri kolege za sve živo  što imate jer sam se tada dok sam Vas gledala i slušala , osječala  silovano i povrijeđeno, a i sada se tako osječam, silovano i prljavo jer  trošim svoje vrijeme na Vas.

  Imam dogovoren još jedan postupak inseminacije u jednom našem centru, a  lijekove si sam kupujem, jer oni nemaju. A nakon toga ako ne bude  uspjeha naravno da ću svoju sreču potražiti van ove države jer ne želim  biti vaš ZAMORAC.

  Nitko se neće igrati sa mojim jajnim stanicama pa ni VI.

  Niti će me itko više slati na nikakve procjene kod psihologa ili  pravnika  da vidi da li sam ja sposobna biti roditelj... samo zato što  imamo problem neplodnosti? Tko je procijenio Vašeg nečaka koji je gol  trčao po bolnici da može biti medicinski djelatnik? Mislim s obzirom da  ste Vi ministar zdravstva ovo je bilo možda i glupo pitanje.

  I da se vratim na vjeru, ja sam katolik i vjerujem u Boga, i procitala  sam i bibliju... i tamo pise znate Vi to kad se stalno time busate u  prsa....*I Sin Božji je liječio ljude*....

  Zamislite se malo nad svojim lažima, u 10 mjesecu ste se busali u prsa  kako ste dobili 5000 pisama podrške, prošlu nedjelju ste rekli 500 ( to  je valjda reducirano recesijom) a onda u ponedjeljak ste se još malo  zbrojili pa kažete 600 mailova.

  Ajde sada lijepo ovaj Veliki tjedan kako ga mi katolici zovemo  zamolite Gospodina da Vam oprosti što ste nam svima uskratili mogučnost  da postanemo roditelji u ovoj Lijepoj našoj, i obečajte Gospodinu da  ćete se popraviti i da više nećete raditi takve gluposti.


Puno ime i prezime

----------


## aenea

Potpuno je jasno zašto je Marquez svoje djelo nazvao Pukovniku nema tko da piše. Ministru ima  :Grin: 
A mene prstići i dalje svrbeeeee...

----------


## ina33

Poslali mail na ministra, vladu, sabor, rodu i medije:

1. Gabi25
2. pino
3. zedra
4. bublica3
5. Aurora*
6. Nene2
7. ivica_k
8. RužicaSB
9. little ivy
10. GIZMOS
11. tikica_69
12. micek
13. jo1974
14. nirvana
15. dani82
16. cranky
17. Miki76
18. H2O
19. corina II
20. Mali Mimi
21. AuroraBlue
22. Ameli
23. gričanka
24. vinko
25. Jelena
26. Pinky
27. aenea
28. nina1
29. ksena 28
30. vinalina
31. Bebel
32. pirica
33. laky
34. Kadauna
35. BHany 
36. Pcelica Mara
37. molu 
38. pak
39. rahela 
40. anddu
41. ina33

----------


## Jelena

Poslali mail na ministra, vladu, sabor, rodu i medije:

1. Gabi25
2. pino
3. zedra
4. bublica3
5. Aurora*
6. Nene2
7. ivica_k
8. RužicaSB
9. little ivy
10. GIZMOS
11. tikica_69
12. micek
13. jo1974
14. nirvana
15. dani82
16. cranky
17. Miki76
18. H2O
19. corina II
20. Mali Mimi
21. AuroraBlue
22. Ameli
23. gričanka
24. vinko
25. Jelena
26. Pinky
27. aenea
28. nina1
29. ksena 28
30. vinalina
31. Bebel
32. pirica
33. laky
34. Kadauna
35. BHany 
36. Pcelica Mara
37. molu 
38. pak
39. rahela 
40. anddu
41. ina33
42. kandela

----------


## mare41

Na Potpomognutoj lista ima 84 imena, moj prijedlog je da se nastavi tamo (ili da se objedini tu), samo da se ne duplicira, teško je onda spajati.

----------


## BHany

ok*

upisujte se obavezno i tu* 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...=1#post1582417

*tamo ćemo kompletirati listu*

----------


## BHany

odgovor na piatnje iz naslova...
*
MOŽEMO!!!

Cure i dečki bravo!

**prešli smo 100!!!!!!* :Very Happy:  
(na linku iz prethodnog posta)

*sigurna sam da možemo još!* :Very Happy: 
200?  :Saint:  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Bravo za prvih 100!*  :Very Happy: 

*Možemo proslijediti još na hns@hns.hr*

----------


## šniki

evo i ovdje da napišem, nadam se da je to ok, dobila sam mail, poziv na NOVU TV, traži se par, ja bi vrlo rado, ali soliram, nema mužića, kud baš sad.....
Poštovani, 

Primili smo nekoliko vaših mailova koje ste proslijedili ministru Milinoviću. Suosjećam s vama, vjerujem da ste s razlogom ogorčeni i zato bismo rado napravili još jedan prilog na tu temu... Molila bih zato nekoga od vas, jedan par, da nam svoju priču ispriča u kameru, za današnji Dnevnik Nove TV. Molim Vas da mi se što prije javite na dolje navedeni broj mobitela. Srdačan pozdrav! 



*Marina Maričić*NOVINARKA/REPORTERINFORMATIVNI PROGRAM/NEWS Nova TV d.d.Remetinečka cesta 13910 000 Zagreb TEL: *+385 1 6008 365*FAX: *+385 1 6008 355* MOB: *+385 91 6008-355*marina.maricic@novatv.hr
.

----------


## šniki

Ah eto, ja sam bila, danas na novoj je intervju, ma tak sam sva neka preplašena da nisam neku glupost izvalila, ma eto.....
Nije se nitko javio pa me žena zvala par puta i eto........a prilike se ne propuštaju

----------


## ksena28

bravo šniki legendo! marina je super super cura, dobro će ona to sročiti  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Šniki*  :Klap:  Hvala!

----------


## šniki

Samo se nadam da bu sve ok, pa nije bed kaj ja jesam trudna, ha? Mislim naglasila sam nezadovoljstvo zakonom i sve to....da onaj seljo nebi krivo shvatio pa pomislio da sam ja sretna zbog zakona.......
Marina je fakat ugodna i onak jednostavna.....baš je ok....

----------


## BHany

šniki...ma tek sad kužim
ti si bila tamo
ali an tv-u će biti večeras

bravo draga i hvala ti :Klap:

----------


## šniki

Da, da, u dnevniku će biti, ali bilo je sad i u vijestima, tak mi kažu, ja propustila........

----------


## zedra

bravo šniki!!

samo da nam Milinović sada ne raspali "eto vidite, ima trudnica, na svako pismo idu 4 trudnice" onako u njegovom stilu! :Laughing:  :Shock:

----------


## pino

Bravo šniki!!!!  :Naklon: 
Hvala ti do neba  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

bravo šniki!!!!

----------


## ana-

*šniki*

----------


## Marnie

Bravo Šniki!

----------


## šniki

sva sam na iglama....i beba me sad lupa ko luda.....

----------


## Nene2

Ja odgledala ovaj vrhunski prilog i baš sam sretna, sretna... :Very Happy: 

*Šniki*, hvala ti do neba! Bila si prekrasna, a sve što si rekla " u sridu"  :Heart: 

I baš je nekako nedostajao taj trudnički osvrt, da ne bude kako je dr Š. rekao da je ovo rezultat isfrustriranosti neostvarenog majčinstva

A ministar opet nedostupan, sigurno se opet bavi matematikom (valjda su repeticije pomogle  :Razz: )

----------


## Nene2

I baš mi se svidio onaj dio sa citiranjem pisama, a ne prepričavanjem  :Smile:

----------


## šniki

I ja sam se iznenadila duljinom priloga, bilo je tu svega još, ali mislim da je ono glavno pušteno......eto, jako sam ponosna i nadam se da je fakat bilo sve ok......

----------


## zedra

šniki, draga, moram ti i ovdje zahvaliti...bila se prekrasna, prirodna, spontana i "drito u sridu"...
preslatko mi je bilo kad si rekla "curica!"....i onaj dio kd bi M. imao kćer...tako bi se svi gledatelji mogli zapitati....

----------


## Tibi

*šniki* super prilog i ti si prekrasna trudnica  :Kiss:

----------


## dariaaa

svaka čast

----------


## Kadauna

> A ministar opet nedostupan, sigurno se opet bavi matematikom (valjda su repeticije pomogle )


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Šniki, jedva čekam link, nisam gledala, ali napisala i na potpomognutoj...

Šniki rules..... pozdrav i TM

----------


## aenea

možda bi mu, za vlastito dobro, mogli kalkulator poslati.. :Rolling Eyes: 
i ja jedva čekam prilog.. :Cekam:

----------


## Aurora*

> i ja jedva čekam prilog..


Evo ga!

http://videoteka.novatv.hr/multimedia/dnevnik-529.html

Sad gledam...

----------


## Aurora*

> Evo ga!
> 
> http://videoteka.novatv.hr/multimedia/dnevnik-529.html


Prilog je na 14:00.

Sniki super, super si! Hvala ti!

----------


## kandela

> I ja sam se iznenadila duljinom priloga, bilo je tu svega još, ali mislim da je ono glavno pušteno......eto, jako sam ponosna i nadam se da je fakat bilo sve ok......


savršeno...evo sad sam pogledala, suze mi teku ko lude.... pusa draga, a sa se opusti i cuvaj se, hvala ti puno!

----------


## Blekonja

hvala šniki, super si bila i hvala ti što se izlažeš stresu zbog svih nas  :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

hvala i jasni i  njenom mužu  :Yes:  hvala od srca

----------


## lavko

Šniki hvala!!!

----------


## aenea

šniki, bila si više nego odlična! i stvarno mislim da to što si trudnica ima još veću težinu! hvala ti :Smile:

----------


## BHany

šniki bila si divna :Heart: 
osim što si bila preslatka i iskrena...tako draga...rekla si i ono najvažnije :Klap:

----------


## šniki

Ajme, suzice mi idu.....tako sam se bojala da nekaj ne u ser...( smajlić na wc-u).......samo neka se pokreće stvar.....a i to kaj sroljo ne odgovara je dokaz da se je on malo uka...

----------


## Joss

*Šniki* draga moja bila si super super super!!!!!
*Jasna* također,
nemam što drugo reći nego cure svaka čast. :Klap:

----------


## martina123

Evo, pita me jedna moja prijateljica iz Rijeke pa vas molim da mi pomognete: _htjela sam te pitat, da li se jos salju mejlovi milinovicu? mi bi ga poslali, i jednu finu mariborsku kartolinu isto, pa ne znam gdje i kako da posaljemo. ako imas neki link s bete/rode vezano za to, pliz posalji._

Evo pa me uputite, ja sam totalno van stosa...

----------


## Ljufi

> Evo, pita me jedna moja prijateljica iz Rijeke pa vas molim da mi pomognete: _htjela sam te pitat, da li se jos salju mejlovi milinovicu? mi bi ga poslali, i jednu finu mariborsku kartolinu isto, pa ne znam gdje i kako da posaljemo. ako imas neki link s bete/rode vezano za to, pliz posalji._
> 
> Evo pa me uputite, ja sam totalno van stosa...


http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-54365.html

----------


## martina123

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Možda ne bi bilo loše obnoviti akciju.

----------


## Marchie37

> Možda ne bi bilo loše obnoviti akciju.


Mi sljedeći tjedan svakako šaljemo razglednicu! A premijerki bismo mogli slati kopije računa iz inozemnih klinika... da je zakon suvisliji, možda bismo te silne novce ostavljali u HR.

----------


## Jelena

Marchie37, drago mi je da si u akciji! I mi šparamo za inozemstvo  :Wink:

----------


## bugaboo

Mi smo u Mariboru za 2 tjedna i obavezno saljemo razglednicu!

----------


## molu

I mi bumo poslali razglednicu iz dežele! Ajd da sam i to dočekala! Nego,  koja je daresa za razglednice, ja imam samo mailove?

----------


## Jelena

MINISTARSTVO ZDRAVSTVA I SOCIJALNE SKRBI  
   Ksaver 200a  
   10 000 ZAGEB

----------

